# Northwestern



## DenzelHawke (Aug 8, 2009)

I am applying to Northwestern's Screenwriting Program. From what I read, I am very excited about their program and want to really nail this application. As far as their Statement of Purpose, and Writing Project Synopsis, can anyone shed insight on what their looking for?


----------



## FarhanAli (Aug 13, 2009)

It's not different than any other school. They're looking for potential, talent, passion, etc.


----------



## Silverlenz (Aug 14, 2009)

> FarhanAli


FarhanAli,

I'm also thinking about applying there for the Fall 2010. I've read your post about your experience at Northwestern and I've also reviewed their website and I'm really impressed. Could you please answer the following questions? 

1. I know the emphasis is Screenwriting but I was wonder what kind of opportunities outside of the $5,000 production grant do they offer screenwriting student. 

2. I love to write and would love to teach with my MFA one day but would also like some production experience under my belt. I believe i read somewhere that it's not required but encourage that their student produce their work.

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## FarhanAli (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi SilverLenz,

Sorry for the late response. It's been awhile since I've checked this place out. 

1. There is a fair amount of collaboration with the undergraduate film students. There's quite a few calls for submissions, and the winners (usually around 7 scripts) get made into short 2-10 minute films. The year before I arrived, Zach Braff had some sort of competition. He selected four or five scripts and gave them a few thousand dollars to make short films. Last I heard, they hadn't decided if they were going to have this program again, but they didn't have it last year. 

There's two cool features that take place at the end of the program. The first is that you have a staged reading of your work performed by the Remy Bumpo theater group. The second is the "Professional Reads" program. I don't recall the exact details off of the top of my head, but basically Northwestern will send a couple of your polished scripts to well-connected alums in the industry and have them read your work. 

You're also free to check out any film equipment whenever you want. 

Let me know if you have any other questions, and if you don't hear a response back from me soon just send me a private message.


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 7, 2009)

FarhanAli,

Could you speak on your background and that of your classmates? I think it might be useful to see what kind of applicants Northwestern generally accepts. 

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## FarhanAli (Oct 23, 2009)

It's really hard to come up with a general description of the type of students they accept. Honestly, all 12 students in both cohorts are pretty different. In my cohort, the youngest three had come straight from undergrad and the oldest student was in their early 40s. Some have theater backgrounds, while others had production backgrounds. There are people that worked with The Onion and Second City, and there are people who were lawyers or in IT. One guy even served in the Army under the Clinton administration.

Coming into the program, I felt under-qualified. I had just graduated and had my first encounter with screenwriting at the very end of my junior year. I had two things going for me: 1.) I went to a good school (Emory)and 2.) I had a strong feature length script that would later go on to place 2nd in a script festival. I double majored in Political Science and English, but all of my extra-curricular activities were government/law related. Other than that, I didn't really have much besides a strong desire to be a screenwriter. 

It's worth mentioning that though I came into the program feeling like I had a thin resume, I now feel like I have a really strong one.

Good luck to you, and let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

